# need new brakes



## blue beast

Wheres the best place on the web to buy brakes for my atv's. I have a 08 brute force 750 and a 08 suzuki king quad 450 . do we have a sponser on here that carries brakes. if we do id like to buy from them


----------



## blue beast

dont guess anyone uses brakes .:33:


----------



## gpinjason

I bought my brakes from Rocky Moutain ATV, but most places are about the same price... even the dealer... The dealer over here has EBC pads for about the same price as OEM..


----------



## drtj

I make mine for CHEAP


----------



## blue beast

*brakes*



drtj said:


> I make mine for CHEAP


 aaaa how


----------



## drtj

There is a write up on here. I copied & pasted it from Gordo on HL. I can make a set for less than $5


----------



## blue beast

cant find it but still looking though


----------



## walker

epi sales brake pads


----------



## blue beast

walker said:


> epi sales brake pads


 they are kinda high. ima poor folks


----------



## blue beast

drtj said:


> There is a write up on here. I copied & pasted it from Gordo on HL. I can make a set for less than $5


 point me inthe right direction i cant find it


----------



## gpinjason

Here ya go... 

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2628445&high=brake+pads

I just changed my brakes, I'm considering doing this with my old backing plates to see how well it works...


----------



## blue beast

hey thanks for the link . i think im gonna go ahead and buy another set then order that stuff that way ill have a little time between each set to make a spare.


----------



## rhelms

gpinjason said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2628445&high=brake+pads
> 
> I just changed my brakes, I'm considering doing this with my old backing plates to see how well it works...


 
Wow I never would have thought you could make your own brake pads, if this works as well as that guy says it does this would be a big money saver. I guess you do learn something new every day>


----------



## blue beast

rhelms said:


> Wow I never would have thought you could make your own brake pads, if this works as well as that guy says it does this would be a big money saver. I guess you do learn something new every day>


 thats why i signed up on here .I like to learn new things .especially when it saves me my dollars


----------



## stoneman

Gotta try Race-Driven. Those guys are the cheapest and have thier own pads. Outlasted everybody elses so far. 40 bucks to do a Can Am.


----------



## phreebsd

^ wow bro. nice link. $24.95 for brakes for the brute.
says they are severe duty sintered metal

http://www.race-driven.com/atv-utv-...e-4x4-front-brakes-severe-duty-/prod_711.html


----------



## kawa650

^^^ thats a good find for sure
I'm gonna give them a try next time around (or make my own), been running ebc pads which last longer and cheaper than oem but still around 60 bucks for both sides


----------



## blue beast

Hey I just checked them out . the price on them was only 24.95 (on sale)for my full front set, left and right sides. the wifes suzuki was 28.95 for the same i think im gonna buy . cool link man thanks for that info :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

im buying my brakes from there


----------



## ranceola

that sound like where ill be buying my brakes also


----------



## phreebsd

i just ordered them now.

lilbigtonka got his in 2 days! he got them today!


----------



## gpinjason

Let us know how those $24 special pads work out... I think I'll be ordering them next time


----------



## 08beast

my fronts have been doing fine, my rear has gotten to the point that it won't even hold it on a hill at all. Would i be able to make my own for the rear also or are they a special material....prob a dumb question


----------



## blue beast

how many days did it take to get these pads. lilbigtonka 2days...phreebsd..
if anybody else has them , let me know . i think my order might be hung up


----------



## lilbigtonka

I received mine in 2 days and there really nice pads, just gotta see how long they last now


----------



## phreebsd

i ordered mine on a friday and got it the following friday.
They work well. Just have to see how long they last.


----------



## phreebsd

i posted the writeup of changing the pads. i know, simple job, but for those who have never done it this lets them see what's involved first.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5779


----------



## blue beast

Thanks guys i gottem this morning .ordered them on wednesday and gotem on wednesday.


----------



## lilbigtonka

thats crazy cuz there outta michigan and im the farthest south out of anyone of us and i ordered mine on a wednesday and got them that friday. huh i dont know but i was happy with thier fast shipping hahaha


----------



## blue beast

if u take the weekend out of the equation and consider what time i ordered them they only took about 4 days . I forgot i ordered them at about 7pm at night . so im happy about their shipping also . 4 days is not long 2 wait .I was just hoping i would've got to put them on tuesday . but im off work friday just have to do it then .


----------



## Rack High

I too like race driven. They outlast the originals.


----------



## blue beast

alright i got them on today . glad to see that right up . I didnt know they had screws to hold them in. I also did my wifes suzuki 450. theya re good and thick pads .


----------



## Rack High

Just bought a set...I'll mount 'em up and see how it plays out.


----------



## jrpro130

There is a guy on eBay sells Kevlar pads for around the same price. I just got em so I hope they wear good. I have realized brakes in these bikes (all 4x4s) don't last long lol


----------



## phreebsd

sure don't, jrpro130. Dirt particles in the mud eat pads up! 
i purposely never used mine because i knew this and they were still eaten away!


----------



## 650Brute

Sand is what gets mine in the summer, Creeks are hard on em...


----------



## F.J.M.

I just ordered a set from Race-driven.


----------



## jrpro130

phreebsd said:


> sure don't, jrpro130. Dirt particles in the mud eat pads up!
> i purposely never used mine because i knew this and they were still eaten away!


same with me! I use the rear brake exclusively


----------



## blue beast

they are good brakes .we need to see how long they will last with the mud we go through.


----------



## F.J.M.

Front pads came in the mail today(nice looking friction material),now I gotta go wear down the stockers and change them.


----------



## Bullfrogjohnson

Does anyone know if they 07-09 pads will work on a 06? Any updates on these pads?


----------



## gpinjason

Should be the same


----------



## gpinjason

BUMP... How about you people that have been running the Race Driven brakes tell us if they are worth buying or not... how do they hold up???


----------



## blue beast

had them on since april got about 8 rides on them plus what i do around the house with it. so considering i use the brakes regularly, they are holding up great. looked at them the other day still have lots of pad left..


----------



## gpinjason

blue beast said:


> had them on since april got about 8 rides on them plus what i do around the house with it. so considering i use the brakes regularly, they are holding up great. looked at them the other day still have lots of pad left..


Cool, thanks for the input! I did notice the price of the pads went up $3 since this thread started....


----------



## greenmachine

Has anyone made there own brake pads like Gordo did, earlier in this thread? How well did the hold up and how was the stopping power of homemade pads? I ordered the semimetallic woven brake material for $3.48 a foot(should get a complete set of front pads both sides). I'll be making a set today so I'll let you know what I think of them later this week. might even take a few pics of the pads I'm making. THANKS Gordo for the tip.


----------



## primetime1267

I've been riding on the Race driven pads for about a year now on my grizzly. And they have been holding up quite well. And it gets a lot of mud/water/sand riding as possible.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i have race driven on my brute and they have been nothing but great


----------



## greenmachine

*home made pads from gordo from HL*

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6868&stc=1&d=1304936532


----------



## greenmachine

*$ 1.oo per pad homemade*



greenmachine said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6868&stc=1&d=1304936532


about 4 bucks for the both front sides


----------

